
Registered domain one day, got 23 calls from marketers the next - dumbfounder
Has anybody else experienced this lately? I wonder if it is related to gdpr drying up data on older registrations? Any other theories?<p>Edit: I used Godaddy, didn&#x27;t pay for privacy. No calls today so far today (10am east coast).<p>Edit 2: Just talked to a coworker, it happened to his son recently and he registered at register.com. I think that supports my theory.
======
ldonley
I had this recently happen as well. I always go through namecheap and use
their (now free) privacy offering, yet from one of my domains (a .digital) I
received lots of spam calls from Indian dev shops offering their services.
Thankfully it only lasted a few days.

------
Hasknewbie
You're not providing a lot of details. What registrar did you use? Did you opt
in with the anonymity/privacy most of them offer? Because if you don't anyone
can get your info from a simple whois lookup.

~~~
dumbfounder
Edited the summary. Yes, it is a simple whois to look up my info, but I have
registered well over 100 domains exactly the same way in the past and this has
never happened.

------
debacle
In inquired about a domain ~3 years ago that was grossly overpriced, from my
work email address.

Two weeks ago I got a call on my personal cell from someone wanting to know if
I was still interested in buying the domain.

------
kazinator
Do not use a your personal e-mail address in a domain registration. Either use
a fake one, or some dedicated one you can filter.

Don't use your real address or phone number.

~~~
justboxing
> Don't use your real address or phone number.

This is terrible advice that could possibly result in you losing your domain,
from the Registrar trying to contact you on your fake address or phone, and
deciding to suspend / delete your domain per ICANN Agreements / Rules.

> 2013 Registrar Accreditation Agreement (RAA) – The Whois Accuracy Program
> Specification of the 2013 Registrar Accreditation Agreement (RAA) requires
> registrars to validate and verify certain Whois data fields, which may
> include contacting you by phone, email or postal mail.

> Registrars must suspend or delete domain names that are not timely verified.

Source: [https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/contact-
verification-2...](https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/contact-
verification-2013-05-03-en)

------
p0d
I’m in the UK. I find that .com purchases generate much more spam.

------
just_observing
"didn't pay for privacy"

If you don't pay your info is public.

What did you expect?

~~~
tgragnato
Not paying extra to hide your data doesn't mean giving consent to being
repeatedly harassed over the phone.

We're used to the abuses of marketing departments, but we shouldn't.

------
whb07
Yep that’s a lesson learned for me as well. I got blasted with Indian dev
shops asking if I wanted their “expert” services.

I did follow up to see what “expert” meant and I was not surprised to find a
site that looked like early 2000s.

------
jetrois
yes fuck go daddy they purposely did this because i didn't opt in for their
paid privacy crap service. They also emailed the shit out of me.

~~~
dumbfounder
Yep, I used Godaddy too and didn't pay for the privacy. I got several emails
but that's normal for me to get a lot of crap emailed to me. The phone calls
were not normal. I tried asking one person where they got my number but they
just hung up on me.

------
vipr340
Same thing happened to me on bluehost.

------
iamNumber4
Yes, emails too for about 3 months

